# Using HGVC Points for Airline Fares



## scottHGVC (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi All,

I heard you can use your HGVC points to book flights and car rentals. If this is true has anyone done this yet, and is it worth it?  I'm looking to use points to book airline fare from NY to San Diego for Carlsbad stay in October. Thank you.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Mar 31, 2014)

*You may be able to do it, but do you want to*



scottHGVC said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I heard you can use your HGVC points to book flights and car rentals. If this is true has anyone done this yet, and is it worth it?  I'm looking to use points to book airline fare from NY to San Diego for Carlsbad stay in October. Thank you.



You can do a lot of different thing with your timeshare points, but do you want to.  From what I understand, the exchange rate for anything but timeshare vacations is not good.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 31, 2014)

Club Partner Perks won’t necessarily save you money. It simple allows you to apply some of your ClubPoints towards the cost.
Just keep in mind that generally you'll pay more using ClubPoints. However, some folks simply have more ClubPoints than they can use. 

*Let's look at some Airfare examples:*
The rules state that the point value is $200 per 2,000 ClubPoints (see quote below). 
Let's keep it simple and just look at what it cost annually in Maintenance Fees for 2,000 ClubPoints
From the 2014 Maintenance Feee sticky -  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=200341

Flamingo One Bedroom Platinum - 4800 points
Description Due Date Balance 
2014 Operating Fee 01/01/14 $599.22 
2014 Reserve Fee 01/01/14 $166.13 
Real Estate Taxes 01/01/14 $31.62 
2014 Club Dues 01/01/14 $136.00 
Total Current Balance: $932.97    
_** So for 4,000 ClubPoints I can receive $400 in Airfare but this actually cost approx $777 (over 19 cents per ClubPoint (not 10 cents)) plus a $25 handling fee. THERE IS NO SAVINGS. I'M ACTUALLY PAYING TWO TIMES THE COST BY USING CLUBPOINTS **_

Kingsland, phase 1 - 14,400 points 
Maintenance Fee and Tax Breakdown
Description Due Date Balance 
2014 Operating Fee 01/01/14 $1,294.65 
2014 Reserve Fee 01/01/14 $179.56 
Real Estate Taxes 01/01/14 $82.81 
2014 Hawaii Ge Tax 01/01/14 $61.42 
Total Current Balance: $1,618.44 
_** So for 14,000 ClubPoints I can receive $1400 in Airfare but this actually cost approx $1573 + $25 handling fee. THERE IS NO SAVINGS BUT THE DIFFERENCE IS NOT AS GREAT AS THE PREVIOUS EXAMPLE (ONLY PAYING $200 MORE). SO FOLKS MIGHT CONSIDER THIS OPTION IF THEY PREFER TO APPLY THEIR CLUBPOINTS INSTEAD OF INCURRING THE ADDITIONAL OUT OF POCKET COST **_



> From http://www.hgvclubprogram.com/airline-travel/
> 
> ■Use current-year, deposited or borrowed ClubPoints and/or Bonus Points, cash or any combination of these currencies to plan your airline travel. *The Point value per $200 is 2,000*. Rescued points may not be applied towards airline reservations.
> ■Hilton Grand Vacations Travel's one-time, non-refundable handling fee of $24.99 will be applied to your airline or car rental transactions.
> ...



I hope this helps. Good Luck with your decision


----------



## scottHGVC (Mar 31, 2014)

alwysonvac said:


> Club Partner Perks won’t necessarily save you money. It simple allows you to apply some of your ClubPoints towards the cost.
> Just keep in mind that generally you'll pay more using ClubPoints. However, some folks simply have more ClubPoints than they can use.
> 
> *Let's look at some Airfare examples:*
> ...



Thanks.  So to summarize I have the following fees:
7000 Points LV on the Strip
2014 Operating Fee 719.43 0.00
2014 Reserve Fee 219.40 0.00
2014 Real Estate Taxes 36.60 0.00
2014 Club Dues 136.00
Total = $1111.43

So I'm paying about .16 per point so for 5000 points I can receive about $500 in airfare.  But it's actually costing me $825 ((.16 X 5000) + 25.00. So I would be paying $325 more.  

It's actually better either renting out a stay somewhere for the week or exchanging for RCI points.  I stopped exchanging for Hilton Honors because that probably is your worst option right now since they raised the Hotel rates. 

I just came back from a week stat at the Elara in LV and I went on an Owner's presentation. They tried to sell me the value of Elite status and even were going to give me credit for the original retail price that the previous owner paid, but since they would be charging me retail prices on the new points it was still not worth it. They used the airfare & car rental exchanges as another incentive but of course did not explain the exchange values.  

Thanks for explaining the values to me, and it definitely does not make sense to use the points for it.


----------



## UWSurfer (Apr 1, 2014)

I think exchanging HGVC points for other things than timeshare stays, while not a great value offers options for someone who otherwise wouldn't use them or  NEVER uses the points they have and the points simply goes to waste, loosing them in the end.

As for HHonors it can be an OK deal at level 3 lodging like Hampton Inn or Hilton Garden Inn.   Not top tier but again if you are otherwise not going to use your points it's way to salvage and get something for them.


----------



## memereDoris (Apr 1, 2014)

We just used our points this year in exchange for airfare.  We wanted to try an all-inclusive this year (not timeshare) and this was a good option for us.  The points covered flights for 4.  This is the second time we have used our points for airfare.  A great option when you cannot use your points.

HGVC got a better rate on flights than I could, so the exchange was close to equivalent.  I searched for the flights I wanted first on ITA, then called to book the flights with HGVC.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Apr 1, 2014)

*Airfare Search*



memereDoris said:


> We just used our points this year in exchange for airfare.  We wanted to try an all-inclusive this year (not timeshare) and this was a good option for us.  The points covered flights for 4.  This is the second time we have used our points for airfare.  A great option when you cannot use your points.
> 
> HGVC got a better rate on flights than I could, so the exchange was close to equivalent.  I searched for the flights I wanted first on ITA, then called to book the flights with HGVC.



I certainly do agree that booking an airline with HGVC points is a good option if you have points that you can't use or can't deposit for next year usage.  I am clearly not an airfare expert, but I do check airfares to Hawaii as well as Florida often.  I have never used ITA before.  I usually use Travelocity to check on all airlines and I use some individual airlines websites such as Hawaiian, Southwest, American, US Air before making my booking.  The rates that I get from Travelocity are usually very competitive with the individual airlines except for Southwest, since Travelocity doesn't book Southwest.  What is the airline that HGVC booked for you?   Could it be that that airline was the cheapest without HGVC intervention, but ITA doesn't book it, so that their rates were higher?


----------



## alwysonvac (Apr 1, 2014)

** Correction ** 

There are two fees:
$99.00 ClubPartner Perk transaction fee 
$24.99 Hilton Grand Vacations Travel handling fee


----------



## Seaport104 (Apr 8, 2014)

alwysonvac said:


> ** Correction **
> 
> There are two fees:
> $99.00 ClubPartner Perk transaction fee
> $24.99 Hilton Grand Vacations Travel handling fee



You have to pay both fees to book air tickets with HGVC points? I thought it was only the $24.99.


----------



## presley (Apr 8, 2014)

Seaport104 said:


> You have to pay both fees to book air tickets with HGVC points? I thought it was only the $24.99.



I can't remember where I saw that, but I did also see the 2 fees for booking.  It looked like a fee for point conversion and then another fee for booking a flight.


----------



## Seaport104 (Apr 8, 2014)

presley said:


> I can't remember where I saw that, but I did also see the 2 fees for booking.  It looked like a fee for point conversion and then another fee for booking a flight.



Ouch! I was actually planning on using 2,000 points of my 4,800 for aifare since I booked a 2 bedroom for 5 nights 2,800 point in Marco over Labor Day weekend (silver season). 

Assuming $25 fee only, I think $200 off airfare + 5 nights in Marco Island for my annual $780 maintenance for my 4,800 points is not bad. But if I have to pay another $99, I don't think it would be worth it.

I'll call HGVC and report back


----------



## Seaport104 (Apr 8, 2014)

Seaport104 said:


> Ouch! I was actually planning on using 2,000 points of my 4,800 for aifare since I booked a 2 bedroom for 5 nights 2,800 point in Marco over Labor Day weekend (silver season).
> 
> Assuming $25 fee only, I think $200 off airfare + 5 nights in Marco Island for my annual $780 maintenance for my 4,800 points is not bad. But if I have to pay another $99, I don't think it would be worth it.
> 
> I'll call HGVC and report back



Just got off the phone with an agent. She confirmed the following-

- If you are using bonus points, the $99 transaction fee does not apply. The $99 transaction fee applies to club points used for airfare
- The $99 and $25 fee is a one time transaction fee, not per ticket. Therefore, if you book 4 tickets on the same flights/dates, you would only be charged the $25 fee (and $99 fee if using club points) for the booking.

So I guess there goes my plan to use up my leftover 2,000 club points towards airfare, I'll just save it for accomodations.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Apr 8, 2014)

*One Ticket - Four Tickets the Savings is what Matters*



Seaport104 said:


> Just got off the phone with an agent. She confirmed the following-
> 
> - If you are using bonus points, the $99 transaction fee does not apply. The $99 transaction fee applies to club points used for airfare
> - The $99 and $25 fee is a one time transaction fee, not per ticket. Therefore, if you book 4 tickets on the same flights/dates, you would only be charged the $25 fee (and $99 fee if using club points) for the booking.
> ...



So it costs $124 to use club points for airline tickets.  2000 club points saves you $200 for a net savings of $74.  If you used 4800 club points it would be a $480 savings for a net savings of $356.  No matter what the maintenance is I value my club points by how much savings in accommodations that I get.  4800 points is a week in a one bedroom during high season.  One Bedrooms would cost a least $200/night during high season.  Therefore, the 4800 club points are worth $1400.  That is over $1000 more in value than using the points for airline tickets.


----------



## Seaport104 (Apr 8, 2014)

Tamaradarann said:


> So it costs $124 to use club points for airline tickets.  2000 club points saves you $200 for a net savings of $74.  If you used 4800 club points it would be a $480 savings for a net savings of $356.  No matter what the maintenance is I value my club points by how much savings in accommodations that I get.  4800 points is a week in a one bedroom during high season.  One Bedrooms would cost a least $200/night during high season.  Therefore, the 4800 club points are worth $1400.  That is over $1000 more in value than using the points for airline tickets.



I agree, I was only going to use 2,000 points towards airfare if the fee was only $25 since from my perspective, those are leftover points since I used 2,800 points towards 5 nights on a 2 bedroom for the trip and wasn't planning on anymore trips this year so rather than pay the $99 rescue fee, I figured why not spend towards airfare so my annual maintenance of $770 at the end resulted in 5 nights in a 2 bedroom + $174 off airfare which isn't too bad.


----------



## alwysonvac (Apr 8, 2014)

Seaport104 said:


> Just got off the phone with an agent. She confirmed the following-
> 
> - If you are using bonus points, the $99 transaction fee does not apply. The $99 transaction fee applies to club points used for airfare
> - The $99 and $25 fee is a one time transaction fee, not per ticket. Therefore, if you book 4 tickets on the same flights/dates, you would only be charged the $25 fee (and $99 fee if using club points) for the booking.
> ...



It's also stated in the FAQ under Club Partner Perks - https://www.hgvclub.com/pdf/HGVTravelFAQ.pdf 
- After you login at the HGVC website, 
- Go to "My Club" from the left hand menu 
- Select "ClubPartner Perks" 
- Select "Airline Travel"

_(NOTE: HGVC didn't update the link with the new rates for 2014)._


----------



## Tamaradarann (Apr 9, 2014)

*Everyone is in a different place vacation wise*



Seaport104 said:


> I agree, I was only going to use 2,000 points towards airfare if the fee was only $25 since from my perspective, those are leftover points since I used 2,800 points towards 5 nights on a 2 bedroom for the trip and wasn't planning on anymore trips this year so rather than pay the $99 rescue fee, I figured why not spend towards airfare so my annual maintenance of $770 at the end resulted in 5 nights in a 2 bedroom + $174 off airfare which isn't too bad.



I understand that you are coming from a different place vacation wise than we are.  You probably are still working and don't vacation as much as we do.  When we were working, as well as struggling money wise, we would never fly on vacation.  We either stayed home or drove to a nearby state for a few days.  We didn't own timeshares.  Now we are retired and value our points to get us as many nights as possible.  We have over 26,000 points that we deposited from 2014 to use in 2015.  We will gladly pay the fee, which for us is $49, to deposit the points that are left over to 2016.  We typically vacation about 120 nights each year, but we still watch our flying dollars closely so we usually fly only twice a year once to Hawaii and once to Florida.  We stay for a long time when we go to each place.  We look at 2000 points as another week in a Studio, rather than a couple of hundred dollars off airfare, which is important to you.


----------

